# Is There A Trick To Tying Double Bands?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have no problem tying single bands to my forks but the double bands it doesn't seem like they are going on right. Or does it matter? I am trying to tie through the forks, is that the problem? It seems when i shoot through the forks i have more accuracy and less variable. I've been shooting .60 lead but I'm sure if i taper the band right I could shoot optimal accuraccy maybe not velocity and that is what I was going for in creating the double theraband gold sling.band. Whenever I tie up the bands seems like one of the bands are looser than the others, two somtimes even. So, I'm wondering. Is There a trick to tying the double bands on or am i just a greenhorn?
NICHOLSON


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A little fussing can do it but I wouldn't worry too much. Just follow the same procedure with each side and they will be even lengths even if each side has a slightly looser band.

That is a lot lead to be shooting. Much of our slingshot "needs" can be obtained with a single band per side.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The air is pretty thick up here in AK. I practice in my garage but when I venture outside I shoot short. Thats with single bands. when I practice with single bands and go outside with double bands the point of aim is more true for me. I'm not sure how close I can get to the ptarmigan because I go after work and other people already spooked them with powder guns. I hunted all my life and it's too easy to catch them with guns so im goin slingshots. I caught a white rabbit with a slingshot but thats my only kill. I want to catch birds!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A little rubber cement between the bands at the fork end to prevent shifting or apply a pinch type paper clip three inches up the bands at fork end to hold steady while tying.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If it's only an ever-so-slight discrepancy you're talking about, you are being too fussy.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Excellent idea Treefork! I will try that.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Dayhiker that helps too


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What's a double band?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> What's a double band?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Two bands per side. -- Tex
index.php (639×437)


----------

